# continued quill loss after mites



## owenhedgehog (Jan 26, 2009)

How long can we expect Owen to continue to lose quills after mite treatment? He is 2-1/2 years old. He has had two applications of Revolution. His skin looks extremely healthy, no dryness or flakiness. However, he continues to lose quills. Bathed him last night because he walked through a poop pile in his carrier. I didn't even count the number of quills in his cage after, there seemed to be so many.

His initial quill loss was on the back of his neck and shoulders. It has extended down his back, with a full "skirt" of quills above the fur, very sparse on top. (so much that I can pick him up when balled up with bare hands if I place my thumb on a bald spot.)

Quills have follicles/skin attached, but they are dry.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The quill loss should be slowing down by now. It can take a few week to start improving. Is he still scratching? What dosage did you use?


----------



## owenhedgehog (Jan 26, 2009)

Revolution dosage was 12-25#. I have not observed any scratching.


----------



## owenhedgehog (Jan 26, 2009)

Owen is still loosing lots of quills. He is eating well, activity is normal, temperament is crabby as usual. Visible skin is smooth, not dry, no discoloration. He previously had a tongue injury, along with mites, and has gained all his weight back. I have added flaxseed to his kibble. Only change in his environment is switch to fleece from Aspen shavings, so perhaps he is allergic to fleece or detergent, though I use All free and clear. Next vet follow-up is Monday.

Any ideas?


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

My guy Charley came down with a case of mites in early February this year and though it's been several months/Revolution/etc and him being mite free he still loses more quills than I think he ought to.

I don't worry too much because all of his vital signs are so good (eating/drinking well, wheeling, skin is clear, no scratching, etc) and he's growing in new quills like crazy even now, so he's not really showing any patches of sparse quills on his back.

I hope everything is good with Owen when he goes to the vet!

Charley is on fleece liners I made him and we use All Free&Clear too... seems to be a good combo for us.


----------



## owenhedgehog (Jan 26, 2009)

Pic of balding Owen.

During time it took to take pic and kim anoint my hands and forearm thoroughly, he lost 14 more quills. Has 3 or 4 new quills growing in - only one seems normal size. He is losing belly fur too. His tummy is sparse, but skin is also good color. He has fur all over his blankets now.

[attachment=0:3b6v4b2c]IMG00157-20110503-2122.jpg[/attachment:3b6v4b2c]


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness, poor little baby!

Those tiny terrors really did a number on him...


----------



## owenhedgehog (Jan 26, 2009)

Alastrina said:


> Oh my goodness, poor little baby!
> 
> Those tiny terrors really did a number on him...


Alastrina - his initial quill loss was probably about 10%. This drastic quill and fur loss has occurred since then.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd have him checked for a bacterial or fungal infection. That looks like more than quill loss from mites especially since he'es been treated. 

I have a boy right now that looks like that and it is from a bacterial infection.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

*gasp* pore baby!! I hope he gets better soon!! I agreay with Nancy that you get him looked at for a bacterial or fungal infection.


----------



## owenhedgehog (Jan 26, 2009)

Nancy, please tell me what to tell my vet for confirming bacterial infection and treating it. Owen was given antibiotics with his first Revolution dose because he had an infected spot where he had scratched because of mites. That was about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The vet could do a skin scrape and send it off for pathology to find out exactly what is going on and what antibiotic will work. When Emma had her skin infection, rather than the skin scrape by vet took some of the big flakes of dry skin as well as some of the fallen quills with skin attached and sent it off. 

Herisson had an in house test of the skin flakes which showed bacteria. Clavamox helped for a few days but then he got worse again. Now he is on baytril which seems to be working and hopefully will continue to or he will have to have more testing. What antibiotic was Owen on?

My vet has also suggested the possibility of Herisson's being hormonal which Emma's was.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so happy you are a wonderfully responsible owner who does not constantly have the "wait and see" attitude. Poor wee baby. I am also so happy Nancy is chiming in with her always valuable comments based on research and experience.


----------



## owenhedgehog (Jan 26, 2009)

Nancy said:


> What antibiotic was Owen on?
> 
> My vet has also suggested the possibility of Herisson's being hormonal which Emma's was.


I don't remember the name, I will find out. He was on it for 10 days, so it should have knocked anything out. (I am sure Owen is male. Kids were horrified to find out they weren't tickling his bellybutton.)

I put him on dark fleece last night and saw "dandruff" all over it. He must be scratching himself. I guess the dry skin is under where his quills are still thick on his sides.

Found a webpage last night about a rescue hog named Rose in the UK, who had ringworm. Looked identical to Owen's condition now, so I may have vet start out treating him for that (and hope the rabbit and the dog and the kids haven't all caught it.)

I dread his discomfort when he does start growing all those quills back.


----------

